# Looking for Endo recommendations in Sacramento, CA



## aliciap1214 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi,

I have a decent Endocrinologist, but after my conversation with her yesterday, I'm getting the feeling she only treats via lab results, and not symptoms. Are any of you from the Sacramento, CA area? And if so, can you recommend a good Endocrinologist? I would prefer to stay with Sutter Medical, if possible.

Thanks!

Alicia


----------



## CheleRose (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,
I am new on here and also on a quest for a new endo in the Sacramento area, I will keep you updated if I find one. I have gone to some with great bedside manner however, again, numbers not symptoms :sad0049: May I ask who you are seeing now so as to scratch off of my list?

Good luck on your quest as well.

-CheleRose


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Are you already diagnosed and treated with thyroid?


----------



## aliciap1214 (Dec 23, 2009)

CheleRose said:


> Hi,
> I am new on here and also on a quest for a new endo in the Sacramento area, I will keep you updated if I find one. I have gone to some with great bedside manner however, again, numbers not symptoms :sad0049: May I ask who you are seeing now so as to scratch off of my list?
> 
> Good luck on your quest as well.
> ...


Hi CheleRose,

Thanks! I'm currently seeing Dr. Diaz-Arjonilla at Sutter. I'll keep you posted if I find a new Endo, too.

Alicia


----------



## aliciap1214 (Dec 23, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Are you already diagnosed and treated with thyroid?


Unfortunately, no, I'm not being treated. I agreed to wait until my next appointment (in June) to be tested again, and see if my T4 continues to drop and my TSH continues to rise.


----------



## CheleRose (Apr 26, 2010)

If you don't mind my asking, what are your levels? What are your symptoms? I can tell you of a doctor who may do proper testing at least...like double checking your parathyroids as well, not sure what hospital she is affiliated with however.
-CheleRose


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

A good doctor will not treat by symptoms alone. There are a lot of illness that share thyroid symptoms and to treat by symptoms alone is just irresponsible.
Symptoms need to correlate with levels and then extensive testing to rule out other health issues mimicking thyroid.

Actually being treated for thyroid when not necessary can cause thyroid problems and perhaps more than bargained for.

The below web site has a list of recommended thyroid doctors and practitioners from thyroid patients.
It is a long page for Calif. so scroll all the way to the *S* for Sacramento.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/california.htm

Good Luck.


----------



## aliciap1214 (Dec 23, 2009)

CheleRose said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what are your levels? What are your symptoms? I can tell you of a doctor who may do proper testing at least...like double checking your parathyroids as well, not sure what hospital she is affiliated with however.
> -CheleRose


Hi CheleRose,

Sorry I took so long to get back to you. Here's my lab results to date:

8/9/2006:
TSH: 1.39 mcIU/mL
FREE T4: 1.11 ng/dL
Anti-TPO: 60 IU/mL

2/8/2008:
TSH: .98 mcIU/mL
FREE T4: 1.11 ng/dL
Anti-TPO: < 1.1 IU/mL

5/8/2009:
TSH: 1.05 mcIU/mL
FREE T4: 1.03 ng/dL

12/21/09:
TSH: 2.11 uIU/mL
FREE T4: .82 ng/dL
Anti-TPO: <20

4/5/2010:
TSH: 2.34 mIU/L
T4 FREE: .73 ng/dL
T3 FREE: 2.85 pg/mL

Alicia


----------

